# Hey chicagoland do think it will snow this week



## Gavins Lawncare (Feb 11, 2005)

some forecast saying snow is coming


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Gavin, I just read an article in Accuweather " The next winter storm" Check it out they've got the heaviest snow coming right thru us! Yee-Haw :salute:


----------



## Gavins Lawncare (Feb 11, 2005)

i praying ill put the plow and salt spreader away tommorro and get the mower out then i might snow     oh ay am praying


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Yes, get out some lawn equipment. Actually get it all out. Maybe the more you bring out the more it'll snow. I heard a Chicagoland forecaster say this is the most certain he has been about snow all year (I guess that means a 51%chance ) Some preliminary estimates I'm hearing are saying 4-8, but the heavy snow band is only 75 miles N/NW of us. Could move south.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

I heard the front is too unpredictable, rain to start, will change to snow, the question is what time?


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

As of right now, all rain or possibly rain/snow changing to all rain. This is NOT looking good.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

it will be a fine line from basically chicago to detroitdepening o how fast the front drops down it can be either way, they are saying either way for us in Toledo


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

For us they are saying "SNOW" dont know how much....Lets all pray to the snowgod.........


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

now saying rain on wed to rain/snow that night turning to snow on thursday night. possibly 1-3"


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Don't be surprised if this one comes a little farther South. Just 3 weeks ago they called for 2-4 and we ended up with 10" in St. Charles and Elgin. I hope we get at least 4.5" Get us in the multipliers baby!


----------



## JKOOPERS (Sep 13, 2004)

you guys are gonna get 4-6 plus


----------



## snow4Dough (Dec 1, 2005)

This ones going to miss us !:angry:


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

They said 2-4 inches expected by Thursday. Looks like all rain for Chicago but for us snow..


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I'll take whatever we get but it looks like more ice than snow. Either way.payup


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

dlcs said:


> I'll take whatever we get but it looks like more ice than snow. Either way.payup


Hey DLCS hows it going?? Yea I hope we get the snow but like you said I will take anything right now...


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Snow4Dough.....

Updated from NOAA......
1-3 tonight with a wintry mix.
1-2 additional tomorrow.
Winter weather advisory until tomorrow midnight.


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

^ yep heard the same....Do you do any driveways out in Sun City Del Web?


----------



## THE BOSS 1975 (Nov 16, 2005)

del web the" wrinkle ranch " lol


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

THE BOSS 1975 said:


> del web the" wrinkle ranch " lol


LOL...yea they are a hard group to please....They want everything done for free...


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Temps dropping .... 39 at 3:30pm now about 33 here around 4:45ish. Hopefully they drop and stay down then chicagoland may get some snow.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

If you were asking me, no I don't plow for them. I work in a public works department in this area. Boss...where are you at. I just posted in another thread that I have seen 3 different sources say 2-5 by tomorrow night here by the border.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Its missing us (ohare area) !!!!!!!!!!! This sucks.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

This is really sad:crying:


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Yup, I already starting preping for spring, plows are off only thing left to put away is the Vbox. Also starting washing and tuning up the lawn equipment. Now all I need to do if find a yard/warehouse to move into.

Ken


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

newlooklandscp said:


> Yup, I already starting preping for spring, plows are off only thing left to put away is the Vbox. Also starting washing and tuning up the lawn equipment. Now all I need to do if find a yard/warehouse to move into.
> 
> Ken


you better hurry upxysport prsport


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Looks like will be mowing before April 1st. Definately clean ups before then.


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

Look like snow starting Sunday.....I hope we get something.


----------

